# Free passes to infoComm09



## Oldschool (May 29, 2009)

dvsDave suggested I post this thread here.

We will be exhibiting at infoComm09, which will be held at the Orange County Convention Center in Orlando from June 17th - 19th. infoComm has given us many "Power Passes" to make available free of charge to whomever we please. So, if you need passes let me know - They are good for:


Admission to the Exhibits halls
2) Complimentary education seminars from the infoComm Academy
Free Orlando Magicard (discount card for Orlando venues)
Free one-day parking pass at OCC

So, with really no hooks or strings attached we have free tix if you need them - infoComm wants attendees and we want friends  reach me at [email protected]


----------



## dvsDave (May 29, 2009)

wish I could go! If anybody does get to go to InfoComm, please post your impressions what you saw on CB! We'd be very interested to hear about it!


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 29, 2009)

I second Dave's request. I won't be going this year but would appreciate anyone going to do a show report. It's always nice to hear what people are fascinated by, besides those who write for the trade magazines. 

Hope to see you at Infocomm next year when it's back in Vegas!


----------

